# Bunny scratching at my leg?



## MrBinglybunny (Aug 21, 2011)

Im so puzzled. After having Mr. Bingly for 3 years he did the silliest thing the other night. I dont spend tremedous amounts of time with Mr. Bingly, I would but hes somewhat a loner and prefers to hangout alone with a short session of gentle patting each day at dinner time. Hes not a mean bunny, but is somewhat shy. He trusts me as im the only one he lets pat him, I also feed him treats out of my hand which he gently takes like a gentlemen. He does not let me pick him up, brush him or cut his toenails (so the vet helps with the toenail part lol)...So anywho the other day I was sitting on the stall floor just hanging out with him and patting him. I was in there for longer than normal the other day, maybe 30 mins. It was meal time as usual and he was munching away on his pellets. I patted him for a long time. When he was finished eating he was hopping around making very quiet noises, not sure if they were grunts or honks but they were so suttle you could hardly hear them (this is a normal sound he makes when I hang out with him), he did not hop around me just around his stall investigating the area. He did bunny bump me several times with his nose on my arm and leg (this is also normal when I spent lots of time with him). Now this is where things turn and get interesting. There I am sitting beside him patting him while hes eating (I had already been in the stall for 20 mins patting him, had several bunny bumps) suddenly, he stops eating, turns toward me and begins digging at my leg with his front feet very quickly. I was shocked lol, I never seen this behavior before. I quickly moved my leg and said "what are you doing" and he stopped and hopped into his cage in the corner and didnt come back out (like i made him nervous so he went to his comfort zone and hid. He wouldnt come back out so I finally left the stall, I went back in about an hour later and just quickly patted him so hed know I wasnt angry with him, he was fine. Mr. Bingly has never been aggressive (only when clipping his nails, he growls or stomps, or when being picked up but hes never just been randomely aggressive, never growls asside from the nail clipping and hasnt stomped at me in atleast a year. He has never bitten either (knock on wood lol). Ive looked this behavior up all over the internet and I havent found much to say what this meant? What does the scratching at my leg mean and how should I handle it if it happens again? I just want to make sure it wasnt aggression and if it is, I want to be sure I can alter the behavior (so anytips on that would be great). 

Info on Mr Bingly if it helps...

4 year old, English lop,purchased from fair at 11 months, buck, lives in stall in barn with hide made of hayand cage bothopen for himat all times, the stall is roomy and clean. He has an outdoorpen with covered top where hecan graze on grass whenI decide its safe for him togo out, maybeonce or twice a week. Heeats pelleted feed from paris farmers, grass, hay, yogurt drops and I also give him fruits and veggies onoccassion.Hasbeen in great health right along.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 21, 2011)

It could have been that he just wanted your legs out of his way, perhaps he didn't like them blocking that particular area. Were you wearing new/different pants? One's that smell different to what he's used to? Whenever im wearing new pants or skirts that my rabbits have never seen or smelled, they scratch and bite my legs. Well they're not intentionally scratching and biting my legs, but since my legs are in the way the get scratched and nibbled too. >.<

I don't think that's a sign of aggression, if he was grunting and lunging then i would think he is being agressive for some reason. Maybe another reason that he might be scratching is because you were in his area longer than he's used to, or maybe you didn't give him as much food or treats as he's used to. Or maybe that was just his way of saying "gimmi more!". xD

Rabbits are funny creatures. I wish i could speak rabbit. ^.^


----------



## Kizza (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds to me like Mr Bingly wanted something from you that you weren't giving when he wanted it! lol it could have been that you were standing where he did not want you to stand, you smelled different or he wanted extra cuddles.

Rocky used to do this all the time before he was desexed (2 weeks ago) but now he has stopped. His problem was that he was a needy little man enraged with hormones!

I don't think he is being aggressive, he just wanted to communicate something to you, who knows what it could have been


----------



## lagomorph (Aug 23, 2011)

Both of my bunnies have done this to me, mostly in their younger days, not so much any more. It looked to me very much like digging, something they love to do, and one of the ways they explore their world. I never interpreted it as aggression, and it did not escalate. I think he's just being curious in a bunny sort of way.


----------



## MrBinglybunny (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses! its a big help to hear about other experiences with it, im supprises theres nothing about it when u search online? Glad to have all you to help


----------



## MILU (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL My bunny used to do that all the time. It means he's comfortable with you, he's playing with you, something like this. He then got uncomfortable when you asked what he was doing... next time he does it, coo at him, tell him how cute he is and how you like him... I guess it will work better. 
Your bunny wasn't being aggressive at all, just showing you some love!

Also, when he butts your hand (or foot/leg?) it means he wants to be petted


----------

